# juvies in the decoys



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is are hunt from sat april 5. Total of 167 geese. Enjoy


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Dang, looks like it was a good time for all. Nice pictures, how many guys were hunting.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Great shoot...........nice to finally see some grind documentation!! Which state were you in?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Good Going Man!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Any more details? Spread, weather, close shots, far shots, all day hunt? Looks like a great day!!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

hunt was in NE SD. sunny and a east wind. had around a 100 by 10:30am and the rest from 5:30 to 7:30pm. The field had about 2000 in it the night before but lots of the geese were migrators that came from the heavens. had about 1500 decoys out. custom windsocks, deadlies were the decoys used. Also 5 silosock fliers and one vortek. 85% of the geese shot were juvies or rossies with most shots at 25 yards or less. probally had 50 rossies total. it was a great day to remember and makes up for all the days that i got my butt kicked this year.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats on the shoot


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like fun. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jpallen14 said:


> hunt was in NE SD. sunny and a east wind. had around a 100 by 10:30am and the rest from 5:30 to 7:30pm. The field had about 2000 in it the night before but lots of the geese were migrators that came from the heavens. had about 1500 decoys out. custom windsocks, deadlies were the decoys used. Also 5 silosock fliers and one vortek. 85% of the geese shot were juvies or rossies with most shots at 25 yards or less. probally had 50 rossies total. it was a great day to remember and makes up for all the days that i got my butt kicked this year.


Excellent!! That is what we all live for that one or two days the snows don't kick us! Great work!!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats and thanks for the post, pics and confidence builder.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on...goes to show there's hope for the late season.

One of Tracy Northup's guides shot I think 127 or 137 by himself around Squaw around 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

the best part about this hunt is that my wife's 12 year cousin was with on his first goose hunt of any kind. you know he's hooked for life , which is great!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Sun with wind? Sounds about right!


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

That is awesome. good going


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

you guys have to let me know if you can get me in hunts like that. i have abunch of land to hunt on ne sd and have a cabin out there also. if not fine with me i am going to saskatowon in a when fall comes or something like that as soon a canadian opens up out there
got a buddy who owns about 2500 acres out there


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

How many shooters? Not to piss on your parade, but math doesn't seem right with your pics.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

AWO said:


> How many shooters? Not to piss on your parade, but math doesn't seem right with your pics.


Can't anyone post a picture without some one trying to rain on their parade. We you there on the hunt to know how many guys were there? NO, Seriously, every picture that I have seen posted, there is always some one who questions it. Anything from fake neck collars, fake bands, and now overbags! Nice pic. and good shooting.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks & sounds like some memories were made! congrats! :beer: 
Thank you for sharing your pic. with us....


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry Bud, sounds like your parade was pee'd on. Anyways, I bet it was a shoot that kid will never forget. It takes a long time for some guys to finally have that magic hunt, once it's done you compare every other hunt to it and it sticks in your head forever!!!  Congrats on the awesome hunt. :beer:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

What do you mean by the math not adding up?


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

poutpro said:


> What do you mean by the math not adding up?


SD = 20 birds per guy.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

AWO said:


> How many shooters? Not to piss on your parade, but math doesn't seem right with your pics.


9 people. 6 posing, one with the camera and 2 getting the trucks before it was too late. Not every picture has to be submitted to CSI.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

commander019 said:


> SD = 20 birds per guy.


No possession limit. 8)


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

PJ said:


> commander019 said:
> 
> 
> > SD = 20 birds per guy.
> ...


Good call!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, SoDak doesn't have a possession limit, but it does have a DAILY BAG LIMIT of 20 birds, don't forget it. 8)


----------

